# My GSD won't go to the bathroom on a leash!



## EllieMae<3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello! I adopted my German Shepherd (Ellie Mae) about 3 months ago. The agency said she was about 2 and a half but I'm guessing she's younger considering her teeth are perfect and still acts like a puppy!

Every time we go for a walk she will not go to the bathroom on a leash. The minute I let her off the leash she'll go to the bathroom. Any tips for teaching her to go on the leash?


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

If you ever see her going to the bathroom then say whatever you want the bathroom phrase to be ("go potty" or "hurry up" are common) and praise her while she is going. Keep treats on you and treat her for going as well.

Then I'd combine that with just being extremely patient and knowing when she normally has to go potty (like right when she wakes up, after play time, after eating, etc.).

Most of all I would always reward her- maybe in the past she has been harshly punished for accidents and is wary about people watching her or being near when she goes?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

just guessing but i wonder if a longer
leash would help???


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have encountered this. Sometimes the dog has no experience with on leash pottying.
One of my females does not like to go on leash. 

I have found a long leash or Flexi can be helpful with this. It takes patience to help them learn.


----------



## EllieMae<3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I'll try the longer leash. Hopefully it works


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Longer leash, weedy, brushier areas work well, same areas each time, dont look


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Also, when they go offlead "name it" and tell them how wonderful they are. for example "good poo" act teh fool then you can tell them onlead "go poo" to let them know its ok. My boy still does not like to poo onlead but will pee that way...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We had to train our dogs to go potty on leash. Standard 6 foot leash. We just had to wait them out. We KNEW they had to potty and we would literally chant go potty go potty go potty. After about a week they learned they would actually be able to enjoy their walk if they went potty first. You have to set her up. She's gotta go, you take her out and wait her out. She'll learn.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine likes to be far away when she poops, don't know why. But she will go on a 6 foot leash if necessary. As stated, yours will eventually give up and go. Try to ease off on the leash pressure when she does and have treats ready to reward a job well done.


----------

